# Driver for generic DVB-T USB dongle



## phat_ratty (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi All,

I brought a usb dvb-t dongle of ebay a couple of years ago, not sure of the manufacturer/ model but it looks exactly like this please follow link.







]



I recently moved house and misplaced the cd with the drivers on so If someone could direct me to the drivers or possible upload/send them to me it would be greatly appreciated.

Regards Peace


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Is this it.....
http://station4all.com/product_info.php?products_id=113
Contact that shop and ask for manufacturer/model details.


----------



## phat_ratty (Jun 11, 2008)

cheers houndog I'll have a look into it.


----------

